# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شروع ( تغییر رشته از گرافیک به تجربی )

## mahsanazeri

سلام.من رشتم گرافیک بوده و یک سال هم مدرسه نرفتم و امسال پیش دانشگاهه بزرگسالان می خونم تجربی و همه درسهای اول دبیرستانم یادم رفته از کجا شروع کنم؟ :Y (455):

----------


## Parniya

سلام 

از سال اول دبیرستان شما باید فقط ریاضی و عربی و بعضی از مباحث فیزیکش که سالای بعد تکرار نشده رو بخونید مثل اینه ها و ...

اگه صبر کنید تا شب مشاور ها کامل راهنمایی میکنن شما رو  :Y (487):

----------


## mahsanazeri

ممنونم :Y (454): 


> سلام 
> 
> از سال اول دبیرستان شما باید فقط ریاضی و عربی و بعضی از مباحث فیزیکش که سالای بعد تکرار نشده رو بخونید مثل اینه ها و ...
> 
> اگه صبر کنید تا شب مشاور ها کامل راهنمایی میکنن شما رو

----------

